# shoutbox



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

can you guys see the shoutbox because i canT


----------



## prowler (Dec 31, 2009)

Try: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=shoutbox


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 31, 2009)

yep, I can see it
dean just posted a picture in it


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Try: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=shoutbox


ill use that for now i guess


----------



## prowler (Dec 31, 2009)

It might be your settings: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=1337

Check if its not disabled


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

nope it doesnt work


----------



## Raika (Dec 31, 2009)

Try clearing your cache.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

will try that also raika awesome sig

it doesnt work


----------



## Elritha (Dec 31, 2009)

Try logging in and out of GBAtemp.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

tried that too


----------



## Raika (Dec 31, 2009)

Try deleting your history and cookies? Try restarting your computer to see if it works lol.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

lol i just did that too


----------



## Elritha (Dec 31, 2009)

Weird... Tried a different browser?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

will do


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

cool it works in firefox


----------



## Elritha (Dec 31, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> cool it works in firefox



That'll teach you for using an inferior web browser!


----------



## Raika (Dec 31, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> cool it works in firefox


What browser have you been using all this time?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

i was using chrome


----------



## Synchromatic (Jan 1, 2010)

Strange, I have Chrome and it works fine for me. Do you have any adblockers on?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2010)

nah its fixed now


----------

